# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр:Результаты по работе,суки рабочий класс

## RexStaller

10.


*дрессировка ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-tc6_sQJx4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEvNiLoXZPU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9qIwKpWzzI

*средний балл 132,5*

*ОПИСАНИЕ РАБОТЫ ОТ СУДЕЙ*
*судья 1*
1.В движении рядом очень энергичная и внимательная, чуть теснит проводника. Повороты быстрые, при развороте налево чуть теснит. Посадка при остановке очень быстрая и корректная.
Оценка очень хорошо. 19
2. Подзыв мог быть чуть быстрее. Плотная и корректная ФП, быстрый переход в ОП.
Оценка отлично 10
3. Упражнение по аппортировке технически правильное с достаточной скоростью. Подбор предмета может быть увереннее и быстрее. Спокойное удержание в ФП. Быстрый и корректный переход в ОП.
Оценка очень хорошо. 14
*итого послушание  43*
4. Прыжки сильные и свободные. 5+5
Оценка отлично *10б.*
5. В защитном разделе демонстрирует хорошую управляемость в начале упражнения. Предотвращение побега может быть ещё стремительнее и жестче. Захват глубокий. В переходной фазе хватка должна быть плотнее. Отпуск недостаточно быстрый и точный.
Оценка ещё очень хорошо. 18
6. Контратака моментальная. Качество хватки не позволяет оценить видео. Отпуск мог быть точнее, охрана энергичнее, отвлекается на подход проводника.
Оценка хорошо. 17
7. Лобовая атака стремительная с плотным и жестким захватом. На теснении хватка не меняется. В борьбе недостаточно доминирования.Отпуск должен быть быстрее и точнее, охрана могла быть энергичнее, незначительно отвлекается на подход проводника. Собака на протяжении всего раздела демонстрирует хорошую управляемость и уверенное поведение.
Оценка ещё очень  хорошо.35,5
*итого защита 70,5*
*Итого 123,5* (Это лучшая собака в работе и проиграла за счет отсутствия упражнения на облаивание)

*судья 2*
рядом: энергично,внимательно.Иногда небольшое теснение 19
подзыв:быстро и корректно 10
апорт:быстро и корректно 15
*итого послушание 44*
*прыжки:основной 10+9 дополнительные= 19*
_защита_
догон,нападение : реакции быстрые,хватки крепкие.Отпуск достаточно быстрый 40
лобовая: быстрая,с крепкой хваткой.Отпуск очень медленный 38
*итого защита 78*
_послушание+прыжки+защита=  141_

----------


## RexStaller

*4.*


*дрессировка собаки-ОКД-1 КД-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsqrMutMexg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zMxNjvmusw
на нижеследующих видео собаке 5 лет
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJwcSaczzPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfcDaWXExzs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IfAkQn87iw

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ 131,25*

*ОПИСАНИЕ РАБОТЫ ОТ СУДЕЙ*

*судья 1*

1. В движении рядом собака могла бы демонстрировать более непринуждённое состояние, быть более внимательной к проводнику, на поворотах реагировать быстрее.
Оценка хорошо. 17
2. Подзыв мог выполняться с большей скоростью, чуть некорректна ОП.
Оценка очень хорошо. 9
3. Поднос предмета технически выполнен верно. Могла быть выше скорость и более уверенное удержание предмета в ОП. Чуть некорректная ОП (впереди).
Оценка высокое хорошо. 13
*итого послушание  39*
4. *Прыжки без замечаний 10б.*
5. В облаивании вначале попытка прикусить фигуранта, само облаивание достаточно активное, с давлением. В фазе послушания собака должна быть точнее.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 8,5
6.Предотвращение побега энегргичное с достаточно крепкой и глубокой хваткой (фигурант работает не по положению). В переходной фазе хватка должна быть спокойнее и плотнее. Отпуск быстрый.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17
7. Контратака могла быть активнее, на давлении собака меняет хватку, а в переходной фазе хватка не стабильная. Отпуск быстрый. Охрана достаточно активная.
Оценка ещё хорошо. 16
8. В лобовая атака достаточной силы. Собака на хватке должна демонстрировать более уверенное состояние. Хватка могла быть плотнее и стабильнее в переходной фазе. Охрана активная.
Оценка хорошо. 33
*итого защита  74.5*
_Итого: 123,5_

*судья 2*

рядом: в целом корректно,должна быть раскрепощеннее(прижимает уши) 18
подзыв: быстро,корректно 10
апорт: назад чуть-чуть медленнее,предмет забран ранее 3 секунд выдержки 13
*итого послушание  41*
*прыжки: основной 10+ дополнительные 9 =    19*
облай,догон,контратака: облай активный с напором.Коснулась фигуранта.Отзыв с дополнительным воздействием проводника(помощь телом).Догон быстрый,борется,хватка достаточно крепкая,в конце неспокойная,отпуск чистый.Контратака уверенная,хватка достаточно крепкая,в конце неспокойная,борется,отпуск чистый.Охрана уверенная.При подходе проводника коснулась фигуранта. 44
лобовая: в целом быстро, но торможение перед хваткой.Хватка уверенная,довольно крепкая,борется.Должна быть немного спокойнее.Отпуск чистый,охрана уверенная 35
*итого защита  79*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита  139_

----------


## RexStaller

6.
Возраст 2 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД-1,БХ,послушание из ИПО1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wcb-TvXxzA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMBN-Omt1_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDWhd-4sFjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWrmZKKMpz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGU1Jem9WZA

*средний балл 128,25*

*описание работы от судей*

*судья 1*
1. В движении рядом собака достаточно внимательна и корректна. Разворот кругом мог выполняться корректнее. Посадка во время остановки должна быть значительно быстрее. 
Оценка очень хорошо. 18,5
2.Подзыв мог быть ещё энергичнее. Небольшая помощь корпусом у проводника в переходе в ОП.
Оценка ещё очень хорошо. 9б.
3.Упражнение по аппортровке выполнено технически верно. Могла быть выше скорость. Посадка в ОП должна быть быстрее.
Оценка нижнее очень хорошо. 13,5
*итого послушание  41*
4. Прыжки без замечаний.
*Оценка отлично. 10б*
*защита*
5. Облаивание достаточно напористое. Проводник при подходе механически воздействует на собаку. В фазе послушания собака точна.
Оценка хорошо. 8,5
6. Собака должна вести себя увереннее в фазе послушания. Ложится раньше команды. Предотвращение побега должно быть значительно увереннее и энергичнее, тоже касается и хватки. Отпуск быстрый.
Оценка достаточно. 15
7. Контратака должна быть быстрее, недостаточно сопротивления фигуранту. Хватка должна быть увереннее и плотнее.  Отпуск быстрый.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 16
8. Лобовая достаточно стремительная с плотной хваткой. На теснении качество хватки меняется. Отпуск замедленный. В охране собака активная, но недостаточно уверенная.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 31,5
*итого защита  70*
*Итого 122*

*судья 2*
рядом: энергично и корректно.Чуть недосела в конце упражнения 19,5
подзыв: быстро,но при переходе в ОП помощь телом проводника 9
апортировка: быстро и технически правильно 15
*итого послушание 43,5*
*прыжки: основной 10+дополнительные 9= 19*
*защита*
облай догон,контратака: облай активный,уверенный.При подходе проводник похваалил собаку(погладил).Отзыв четкий.Расстояние на догоне менее 5 шагов.Догон довольно быстрый,хватка полная,но не  плотная.Отпуск чистый.На контратаке в конце упражнения хватка неплотная.Отпуск чистый,но подход проводника снят не до конца 40
лобовая: атака энергичная,хватка полная но  несколько нервная(собака рычит).В конце хват неплотный.Охрана агрессивная но несколько нервная.При подходе проводника 2 прикуса 32
*итого защита: 72*
_итого послушание+прыжки+защита=  134,5_

----------


## RexStaller

3. 


*дрессировка собаки-ИПО-2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TshqwUIbHw8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqy_PkwV2W0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-P6b_UEQwA

*средний балл 127*

*описание работы от судей*
*судья 1*
1. В движении рядом достаточно внимательная, на первой прямой постоянно чуть опрежает проводника, развороты кругом может выполнятся быстрее и корректнее, в смене темпа внимательна, во время остановки должна быть быстрее посадка. В группе достаточно внимательная.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
2. Подзыв быстрый с корректной ФП, переход в ОП быстрый, но некорректный.
Оценка очень хорошо. 9,5
3. Перед броском предмета собака недостаточно внимательна, упражнение по подносу может выполняться быстрее, бежать должна целеустремлённее к предмету, мог быть быстрее подбор при подносе чуть перехватила предмет. В ФП достаточно корректная. Посадка в ОП должна быть быстрее.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 13
*итого послушание  40*
4. Прыжок недостаточно свободный с небольшим торможением. 4,5 + 4,5
*Оценка ещё очень хорошо. 9*
*защита*
5. Облаивание начинает сразу, недостаточно напора. Нет доминирования. Перестаёт лаять при подходе проводника. Отзыв достаточно быстрый. 
Оценка достаточно. 7
6.Предотвращение побега достаточно стремительное с глубокой хваткой, могло быть больше доминирования. Отпуск моментальный.

Оценка очень хорошо. 18,5
7. Контратака достаточно быстрая с хорошей хваткой. На давление не реагирует. Отпуск моментальный. В охране не хватает доминирования, отвлекается при подходе проводника.

Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
8.Лобовая атака  стремительная с достаточно полной хваткой, которая во время теснения не меняется. Собака моментально отпускает рукав по команде. В охране нет доминирования, нет достаточного внимания к фигуранту. Отвлекается на подход проводника
Оценка  хорошо. 33
*итого защита 76*
*Итого 125*

*судья 2*
рядом: раскрепощена,внимательна,несколько раз небольшое забегание вперед 18
подзыв: быстро и корректно 10
апорт: назад бежит несколько медленнее: 14
*итого послушание 42*
*прыжки: оба раза коснулась барьера 8
**защита:*
облай в укрытии,догон,контратака:
облай вяловатый,недостаточно уверенный,оборачивается при подходе проводника.Предотвращение побега с полной быстрой хваткой.Отпуск слишком быстрый.Контратака уверенная,хватка полная.Отпуск очень быстрый,в фазе охраны несколько отвлеклась 43
лобовая:хорошая скорость и хватка.отпуск без команды,отвлекается в фазе охраны 36
*итого защита 79*
*всего послушание+защита+прыжки 129*

----------


## RexStaller

7.
Возраст почти 6 лет


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС-1*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT-bG2PAZEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwfEJnPBPrE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3khlDG91lY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8WmQCqZvs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL1ycB2J1IM

*средний балл 127*

*описание работы от судей*

*судья 1*
1. В движении рядом на начальном этапе недостаточно концентрации. В дальшейшем развитии упражнения собака демонстрирует хорошую управляемость и достаточное внимание к проводнику. Повороты плотные и достаточно быстрые. В смене темпа могла быть точнее. Нет остановки с посадкой.
Оценка очень хорошо. 18,5
2. Подзыв достаточно энергичный. Посадка в ОП могла быть быстрее.
Оценка очень хорошо. 9,5
3. Поднос предмета технически правильный с достаточной скоростью подбора и возврата к проводнику, посадка в ОП должна быть более корректной.
Оценка очень хорошо. 14
*итого послушание 42*
4. *Прыжок мог быть ещё более свободнее 4,75 +4,75*
Оценка очень хорошо 9,5
5. Лобовая атака должна быть стремительнее, захват хорошей силы и глубины. Во время теснения собака должна сильнее сопротивляться. Меняется качество хватки в переходной фазе. Отпуск медленный, в охране недостаточно доминирования. Незначительно реагирует на подход проводника.
Оценка хорошо. 33,5
6. В движении рядом к укрытию собака держит место, атака на фигуранта должна быть значительно стремительнее. Недостаточно доминирования. Хватка во время захвата достаточной силы, плотная, но меняется в переходной фазе. Отпуск должен быть быстрее. Охрана внимательная, могло быть больше доминирования.
Оценка хорошо. 33
*итого защита 66,5*
*Итого 118
*
*судья 2*
рядом: энергично и корректно,но нет остановки из движения 19
подзыв: быстро и корректно 10
апорт: быстро и технически правильно 15
*итого послушание 44*
*прыжки: основной: 10+дополнительные 9 = 19*
*защита:*
фактор:некоторое забегание вперед на рядом,хватка достаточно быстрая и полная,медленный отпуск 37
лобовая: некторое торможение перед хваткой.Хватка полная. Медленный отпуск 36
*итого защита 73*
*итого послушание+прыжки+защита  136*

----------


## RexStaller

9.
Возраст 2,5 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnu2NrcHONg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmhNh4cTDo0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRNHV7-KoFk 

средний балл 85,75

*описание работы от судей*

*судья 1*

1. В движении рядом на начальном этапе достаточно энергичная и внимательная, повороты быстрые, посадка при остановке достаточно корректная. Собака должна быть значительно увереннее в смене темпа, отстает при беге.
Оценка высокое достаточно. 15,5
2. Подзыв мог быть  энергичнее, некорректная ФП. Переход в ОП достаточно быстрый и корректный, но с проводник помогает собаке, делая шаг вперёд.
Оценка высокое достаточно. 7,5
3. Прыжки свободные, но высота барьера значительно ниже метра. 3+3
Оценка недостаточно  6б
4.Очень короткое движение рядом до палатки, атака должна быть значительно увереннее и быстрее, захват полный, но хватка сразу сползает на переднюю часть пасти. Отсутствует доминирование. Отпуск быстрый.
Оценка недостаточно 27,5
5. Лобовая атака достаточно энергичная, не хватает силы в хватке. Хватка на пол пасти. Отпуск замедленный с прикусыванием. Охрана внимательная, но без доминирования. Отвлекается на подход проводника.
Оценка достаточно. 29
Итого 85,5

*судья 2:*

рядом: отклонения,отставания от проводника 12
подзыв: достаточно быстро,нонекорректная посадка и помощь телом 7
*итого послушание 19*
*прыжок: высота барьера заметно ниже метра 5*
*защита*
фактор: рядом корректное.атака только достаточная,хватка неполная.Отпуск чистый  32
лобовая: достаточно быстрая атака,но хватка полпасти.Отпуск несколько замедленный,прикусы 30
*итого защита 62*
послушание+прыжок+защита 86

----------


## RexStaller

8.
Возраст 2,5 года


*дрессировка собаки ОКД,ЗКС*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vbUczlh5No
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTXAI6KA2-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAgK90ot0r8

*средний балл 80*
*описание работы от судей*
*судья 1*
1. В движении рядом на начальном этапе повторная команда. Временами собака внимательна и корректна, временами наблюдается падение инстинкта, отход от ноги проводника в левую сторону. Посадка при остановке некорректная.
Оценка высокое достаточно. 15,5
2. Подзыв достаточно энергичный. Очень некорректное положение при переходе в ОП. Помощь проводника для более корректной посадки в ОП.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 8
3. Прыжки недостаточной силы, недостаточно свободные. Высота барьера значительно ниже метра. 2,5+2,5
Оценка недостаточно.  5б.
4. В движении рядом до укрытия много физической помощи со стороны проводника. Атака фигуранта должна быть значительно быстрее и увереннее. Хватка передней частью пасти с постоянным поджевом в переходной фазе. Отпускает, но делает попытки прикусить фигуранта.
Оценка ещё достаточно 28,5
5.Лобовая атака с большим торможением перед хваткой. Захват передней частью пасти, с поджевом в переходной фазе.  После отпуска постоянные попытки произвести хватку.
Оценка недостаточно. 25
*Итого: 82*
*судья 2*
рядом: отклонения вбок и в сторону,повторные команды 12
подзыв: некорректная посадка и повторн.команда 8
*итого послушание 20*
*прыжки: высота барьера заметно ниже метра 5*
*защита*
фактор: при движении рядом механическая помощь проводника(собаку дергают).Атака достаточная.Хватка неполная и некрепкая.После отпуска прикусы 25
лобовая:перед хватом выражено торможение,хватка некрепкая.После отпуска постоянные прикусы 28
*итого защита 53*
*итого послушание+прыжок+защита 78*

----------


## RexStaller

5.
Возраст 3 года


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMUPGmQ-gY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38l6KScMWFk

*средний балл 72,25*

*описание работы от судей*
*судья 1*

1. Прыжок должен выполнятся с гораздо большим желанием.
Оценка хорошо. 8б
2. При движении на укрытие собака достаточно точно у ноги. Атака при внезапном нападение должна быть стремительнее и увереннее.  Хватка должна быть сильнее и плотнее. Отпуск достаточно быстрый. В охране собака должна быть значительно увереннее, реагирует на подход проводника.
Оценка нижнее хорошо. 31,5
2. Лобовая атака может быть стремительнее и увереннее. Присутствуют  недостатки в хватке. В переходной фазе хватка неспокойная, сползает. Отпуск  мог быть быстрее и точнее. В охране собака должна быть увереннее.
Оценка высокое достаточно. 31
*Итого 70,5*
*судья 2*
фактор: рядом вполне корректно,но повторная команда.Атака достаточно быстрая,хватка достаточно крепкая.При подходе оборачивается на проводника  35
лобовая:Довольно быстрая с достаточно крепким хватом.,но недостаточно спокойная.При подходе проводника обрачивается
35
итого 70
прыжок: барьер заметно ниже метра - 4 балла
*баллы в сумме- 74*

----------


## RexStaller

2.
Возраст 4 года


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkEAi9yTumw

*средний балл 68*

*описание работы от судей*

*судья 1*
1.В движении рядом перед укрытием корректна. Должна значительно целеустремлённее атаковать фигуранта. Во время теснения не борется. Хватка достаточно глубокая, но не хватает жесткости. Отпуск мог быть чище. В охране недостаточно доминирования.
Оценка хорошо. 32
2.Лобовая достаточно быстрая, целеустремлённая,  хватка достаточной силы, глубокая. В переходной фазе сползает. Отпуск должен быть значительно быстрее. В охране достаточно внимательная, но не хватает доминирования.
Оценка хорошо. 33
*Итого 65*
*судья 2*
фактор: движение на палатку корректно.небольшое торможение перед хваткой.Хватка полная.отпуск чистый.Охрана формальная  36
лобовая:достаточно быстрая,хват полный.Отпуск очень медленный,после отпуска прикус рукава.Фаза охраны несколько формальная. 35
*итого  71*

----------


## RexStaller

1.
На фото возраст 2 года,на видео-4 года


*Дрессировка собаки:КД-1,ИПО-ЗТП*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHC8f0z4r4

*средний балл 65,75*

*описание работы от судей*

*судья 1*
     1. Во время движения на укрытие собака могла бы лучше держать место у ноги, атака очень энергичная, хватка сильная, могла быть  плотнее, во время теснения и в фазе перед отпуском хватка не меняется. Повторная команда на отпуск, отпуск должен быть быстрее и чище, в охране должна быть внимательнее к фигуранту.
Оценка ещё хорошо. 31,5.
2.В лобовой атаке собака должна быть  целеустремлённее и хватать полной пастью. Хватка должна быть спокойнее и во время теснения и в в переходной фазе, отпуск быстрый, но с попыткой новой хатки. Охрану должна начинать быстрее, в охране недостаточно доминирования. 
Оценка хорошо. 32
*Итого 63,5*
*судья 2*
фактор: небольшое забегание на движении рядом к палатке.Хватка уверенная и быстрая,полная.Повторная команда на отпуск. На охране должна быть активнее 35
лобовая: некоторое торможение перед хватом.Хватка не совсем полная.После отпуска прихват.При подходе обернулась на проводника  33
*итого: 68*

----------


## RexStaller

*ТЕМА ОТКРЫТА ДЛЯ ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ*

----------


## kusaka

Огромное спасибо организаторам этого конкурса! Казалось бы, новогодняя шутка. Да и обсудить из-за падения форумов не получилось так подробно, как хотелось  :Ac:  

Но! Мы действительно хотели посмотреть на себя со стороны в каком-то ином ракурсе. И теперь нам есть что обсуждать, есть над чем думать, куда двигатся. Мы рады за высокие баллы собаки нашего инструктора :)) 

 :Ab:

----------

